# Should I be using Splint & Bell boots?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Using boots on a horse is not a necessity for any discipline. I have even seen reiners run a pattern with no boots on. I don't use boots on any of mine until they are pretty broke and we start on more complex manouvers like spins. They are not necessary and many horses live their whole lives having never had a boot on and suffer no injuries. Boots are designed to be more of a preventative thing anyway. I wouldn't worry about it right now but when you start him on barrels, it wouldn't hurt to have full boots all around (front and back) like smb's or legacy plus bell boots on the front. The splint/support boots just provide a little support for their tendons so there is not so much strain plus protect from injuries cause by crossfiring (hitting one leg with the other hoof). I do use boots almost every time I ride my QH Denny because he has had numerous injuries to the splint bones in his front legs and I just want to prevent what I can. Bell boots are protection are used to protect the front legs against overreaching (getting hit by a back hoof), that can cause some pretty nasty damage. 

IMHO, you really wouldn't NEED boots until you start on the barrel pattern.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks so much. I will defiantly get them for when I start on the pattern. Which splint and bell boots do you recommend? 

Do you do reining?

Thanks


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I use boots every time I'm going to be doing anything other than walking. (well except the time I jumped Blue over the log that fell down in front of my house, but I didn't PLAN on that one) I use Woof all purpose brushing boots. They last forever and can take ANYTHING and they are easy to put on and take off, are easy to clean up, and my horses don't hate wearing them. I use just regular rubber bell boots on Blue. Geoffery only gets them when he is on the trailer. Bell boots are used to protect the corrent band and from the horse overreaching and pulling his shoes off. (I've had THAT happen enough times!)


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I do happen to be the proud owner of a very hot little horse so I canter everytime I ride. I think I'll go ahead and put him in the boots anyway just to be safe. I really don't want any injuries. Do you recommend I use both Splint and Bell boots? If so, which type? I have been looking through my Horse.com catalog and Ive found many different types such as, Medicine Boots, Sport Boots, Combo Boots, and just regular Splint Boots. Which kind should I be using? I really didn't know there were so many different types. 

Also, I know that the bell boots go on the front legs only but, should I put the splint boots on all 4 legs? I hope this doesn't make me seem like a horse noob :/ I know how to ride..I've just never dealt with the boots before. 

Here are some Bell Boots I found..
Pro-Craft No-Turn Bell Boots - Horse.com
Are these good?

Thanks


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I would do all four legs, and if you are going to use bells, a pair for the front. I like Woof Wear- They are reasonablily priced, and they do the job awsomely! AND they're on sale right now! Woof All-Purpose Boots - Dover Saddlery.

And I really like any rubber, ribbed, NON VELCRO bell boots.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks

But, what type of Splint boots should I use? Just regular Splint boots or one of the other types?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I use the ones that I posted. They are a "Brushing" boot, they protect from bumps, scraping against the barrel, etc.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oops...nevermind. Im getting over the flu and I must say..im not all there right now. I read your post wrong. Thanks!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

NO problem! I know the feeling, I hate the flu!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I barrel race and the only time I ever use them is if I am running the pattern. I lope, hand gallop, sidepass, trot, walk, go over poles all without boots. I have never had a problem. I use SMBs for when I am running the pattern as a preventative measure because we are turning at full speed. I don't think a horse needs protective boots everytime they canter though. 
I use SMBs on the front feet and do not use bell boots (Never had a problem with over reaching or anything that would cause me to use bell boots) on Diesel but I did on my old mare because she tended to clip her front heels. 

I think full support boots are better than medicine boots as they protect more. I personally like the SMBs.

EDIT: When I say "running the pattern" I mean running. I will lope the pattern and train without them.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Alot of people in the Western world seem to really like SMB's, they arn't my cup o tea. :/ differance of opnions I guess!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Woof boots, but the only ones I have seen are more like splint boots. The think I like about my SMBs is how they wrap under the fetlock as well as around the leg. I havent seen any that have something similar to that but I haven't looked too hard lol. I try not to buy boots any more often than I have to


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I just don't like the whole support aspect. I dunno, just my opnion! They are basically splint boots.....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

See...the support is the only reason I use them so I guess thats why I go with SMBs


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^Ah, I get it


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Instead of going on a thought that you hear from others, why not do your research on the boot and boots that are on the market today, and you will soon realize that allot of the beliefs you have about SMB's Stormy - are unfactual.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, did you mean Woof boots are basically splint boots or SMBs are? Because I find that SMBs give far more support than Splints. Woof boots seem to be similar to Splint boots but I have never used them really.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Research shows that SMB's offer very minimal % of support in compareson to many other boots out on the market. So in sence, SMB's are just glorified splint boots, but with added perks.

The 3 layers of neoprene that are in the boots are there to absorb shock. Studdies show that the Neoprene aids in absorbing the shock that our horses legs take when doing strenuous sports, like jumping. 

That is what I like about the SMB's, is the fact that they absorb shock, but now there are TONS of Eventing Boots that are coming out onto the market, that have caught onto this revelation of the Neoprene, and are now lining their boots with this material - because especially in eventing, the horses legs take high %'s of shock from the terrain.

The terrain is much different out on the CC course compared to a sandy, deep, cushioned arena where you'll find your other aspects of sports. So your leg protection would be different for the arena in compareson to out on the CC course.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I said Woofs are like splints  And they have always been made from Neoprine. I use what I use, and I love them!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's the added perks I like


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been looking at different types of boots. I found the SMBs. 
Which do you think I should get?

Professional's Choice? Competitor? Splint Boots - Horse.com
Professional's Choice? SMB Elite? Sports Medicine Boots - Front - Horse.com
Professional's Choice? SMB II? Sports Medicine Boots - Horse.com
Professional's Choice? SMB-3? Sports Medicine Boots - Horse.com

I also noticed that they ask what SIZE you want. How do you check for sizes? 
Should I buy 2 pair? For both front and back or just front?

Thanks


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would definately go with the SMB 3's. I really, really like where the SMB has evolved, espcially for people who jump like me. The Pro's are really focused on the shock absorbtion that our horses legs take when they are involved in strenuous workouts - such as jumping *coming from an eventers point of view*

But if you are just doing basic ground work and flat work, I woudn't worry about going to the SMB as of yet, until you graduate to more strenuous activities with your baby. For now, I woud go with the Splint Boots, and just baby his legs with standing wraps and ligiment rubs.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you. Ill go ahead and get the Splint boots and wait until Im running the pattern with him to get the SMBs.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

good luck with him!


----------

